# Family Lawyer in Dubai



## life travel (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi All,

Can someone advice me of a very good Family Law Lawyer / Firm ( for non-muslim matters) in Dubai ? Someone with a knowledge of Indian Laws would be helpful.

Thanks !


----------



## yennsy (Jul 27, 2009)

yah i know and he is very good and knows specially indian laws


----------

